# Disney Princess TV



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

does anyone know of a code to program the directv remote to the Disney Princess TV


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> does anyone know of a code to program the directv remote to the Disney Princess TV


I don't know the code, but I believe I read somewhere that the newer DirecTV white remotes have codes that work on some of the Disney TVs. I'm not sure if it required the RC64 series or if the RC32 series worked. I know that the older remotes did NOT have the codes for those TVs.

What remote do you have?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

IIP said:


> I don't know the code, but I believe I read somewhere that the newer DirecTV white remotes have codes that work on some of the Disney TVs. I'm not sure if it required the RC64 series or if the RC32 series worked. I know that the older remotes did NOT have the codes for those TVs.
> 
> What remote do you have?


RC23 as near as I can tell


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

IIRC, the TV is manufactured by Memorex.

Don't know if this helps but here are the codes.

Memorex
10154, 10463, 10150, 10178,
10016, 10106, 10179, 10877,
11911, 11926

Mike


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> IIRC, the TV is manufactured by Memorex.
> 
> Don't know if this helps but here are the codes.
> 
> ...


         Thanks


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> Thanks


No problem. 

Let us know which, if any, works.

Mike


----------



## freedog26 (Jan 9, 2008)

10463 works on the princess TV


----------

